# laptop issues with wifi



## roadrash (19 Feb 2022)

I have a HP eliebook 840, the last couple of days i keep losing wifi every couple of minutes , re-connects after a few secs then lose it again a miute later, every other device in the house is fine on wifi, if anyone has any ideas please explain as if you are talking to a complete and utter numpty, coe regarding computers , thats what i am. thanks in advance.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2022)

Does this help?


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2022)

Thank you colin, i will take a look now


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2022)

Ooh quite a few options there, First method tried , let's see how it does now.


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2022)

@ColinJ seems to be sorted , wifi hasn't dropped out at all in last 45 mins


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2022)

roadrash said:


> @ColinJ seems to be sorted , wifi hasn't dropped out at all in last 45 mins


Fingers crossed that has sorted it out permanently!

I had a wifi problem at my sister's house years ago. It turned out that all of us using the wifi had the problem at the same time. I eventually noticed that it happened every time someone rang the landline number. The cordless phone base station was next to the router and I discovered that it was broadcasting on the same frequency band as the wifi so they were 'jamming' each other. I changed the channel that the router used and that sorted it out.


----------

